# laundering vinyl shower curtain



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I see online that I can put my vinyl liner in the washer with some towels. The towels help the liner to not stick together and tear. Does this really work? Is it a 50/50? I'd rather not buy a new liner right now. Thanks.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't know, i have hard water so i gave up using vinyl liners. I only use a fabric curtain now, 45% polyester and 55% cotton. It doesn't stay wet and in fact doesn't even get as grimy looking as vinyl. Easy to wash to

EDIT: Feels so much warmer in winter too


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I have done this in the past. Just leave it in the dryer for a few minutes..like 5 minutes and take it out and hang it up ..it'll work...


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have always washed mine in the washer just on gentle/cold with some chlorine bleach & detergent. I always just hung it back up but drying it for a few minutes would make it easier to handle.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Been washing mine with towels for years... works good... just hang back on the shower rod from the washer... If it's wrinkled bad, turn on the hot water and let the steam soften it a little...


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

i have washed mine like 5 times now...it was only about $8 new, it's more than outlived its cost. i use just plain baking soda and bleach,no towels. don't put it in the dryer, it could melt! just hang it back up in the shower, wet, or outside in the sun, to dry it.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

For many years, I have run it through the wash with a few towels and add white vinegar to the rinse to help remove soap scum. Be careful adding detergent, especially if you have an HE washer. That scum on the curtain is mostly soap and will over suds the washer. I never dry mine, just hang it right back up and tug on the bottom to get the wrinkles out.
I always heard you weren't supposed to use bleach on vinyl? but apparently some do.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I wash mine in hot/warm water with just vinegar. No soap cause I figure it has enough already dried on it. 
Sometimes I let it soak for a while. Then I pull it out as soon as its done to avoid wrinkles & hang it back up.
Cold water makes it crispy so that's why hot water.
I probably should get a new one, mine is over 10 years old.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

I do it in the washer with towels and vinegar and a little baking soda and it works great. I also leave the shower rod rings on, because this is the part I hate about taking it down and washing it in the first place.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

We have a shower in the basement which uses a plastic/vinyl curtain, and after experimenting with laundering in the washing machine and wiping-down with a cleaner, I now save my sanity by tossing the old and replacing with new. Some things IMO are better off replaced than fussed with, as much as that pains me to admit.

As for those still bent on drying vinyl/plastic items in an electric tumble dryer, be careful. It's a good way to start a house fire.

I'm thinking back to the baby days in our house, where vinyl bibs, rubber pants, and rubber crib sheets filled my days, and all were hung to dry on the outdoor line. Drying vinyl/plastic/rubber things in an electric tumble dryer breaks the material down, causing premature cracking, splitting, tearing, and ripping.


----------

